# Footballer dies from Head Injury



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSyAUaL5iqw&feature=related

Hrvoje Custic went into a wall headfirst and passed away days later. I cannot imagine being on the pitch at the time, seeing everyone run towards him straight away is hard as they can see he's gone into spasm.  Sad times.

Condolences to the team, family and supporters of Hrvoje Custic.

RIP


On an interesting note, the team that Custic was playing against is HNK Cibalia, Mirko Filipovic's old team.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah I saw this and it's very sad. I thought he died on the way to the hospital though?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Wiki says he died yesturday.. the game was on 29th March.

"He was immediately transported to the local hospital and underwent surgery the following day. Following the surgery, he was in an induced coma and his condition remained stable until 2 April 2008, when a believed infection caused a rapid increase in his body temperature. His condition immediately worsened and in the early afternoon of 3 April 2008"


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok, I saw the pictures of him on the stretcher when they were taking him off the field and it was bad.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Ok, I saw the pictures of him on the stretcher when they were taking him off the field and it was bad.


Can you post them here?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll try and find them again but if you watch this video at around like 56 seconds they show a couple of shots with him on the going stretcher.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXfmcRsexpY&feature=related


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Jeeze, in that one pic it looks like his head ballooned-up. That's truly sad, it was completely avoidable.. really, they shouldn't have barricades like that anymore.


----------

